# alcohol and fat burner



## beerman_420 (Apr 29, 2006)

will the fat burner absorb the alcohol more so i dont gain fat?


----------



## ablc (Apr 29, 2006)

No, but if you're like me, you can't eat if you've drank, so you'll drop weight (not necessarily fat, mind you) like mad.  Not the best way to go about things, moderation and infrequency with the drinking is much better.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm enjoying a Sam Adams Brown Ale as I type this.  I know that doesn't help, but I thought it was worth a mention.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 30, 2006)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> I'm enjoying a Sam Adams Brown Ale as I type this.  I know that doesn't help, but I thought it was worth a mention.


You suck!


----------



## MCPaulyB (May 1, 2006)

Drinking = no gains.  I drink too much on the wknds and it kills me.


----------



## Action-Jackson (May 4, 2006)

Hmm, I'm going out drinking on Saturday night with a few friends. I haven't been wasted for months, so this will be interesting to see how this effects my cutting. Although, I don't think one night of drinking will totally screw me over


----------



## katt (May 4, 2006)

Not totally mess you up... just dehydate you, and mess your metabolizm up for a day or so I would think...


----------



## MACCA (May 4, 2006)

Isnt it different for different people, i dont mind admitting that i drink far to much, iam strict with what i eat but drinking is my downfall.For the last five/six weeks i have cut down to just a couple of cans of beer a night but drink heavy at weekends i know that this does look crap but is a lot better than before.I have been hitting the cardio hard either at the gym every day or running out on the road and already i can see the differance in my stomach and the dreaded love handles.


----------



## katt (May 4, 2006)

At least give yourself lots of credit for making an effort!!   

I also drank what I consider to be alot,,, but now I only have a couple drinks on my cheat day once a week.  The difference in my training and progression is totally noticeable now


----------



## KillahBee (May 8, 2006)

fatburners _ARE NOT_ subs for a decent diet.


----------

